# New T-Shirt related Magento Design



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

just read in the magento blog, that there's is a new t-shirt template for magento.
i think your guys might be interested. it's not a free template, but i think the design is remarkable, and at least a very nice starting point for your own ideas.
i'm not affiliated with the template designer, just wanted to give you a tipp.

Magento Connect - Magento grunge style t-shirt theme - Overview - Open Source eCommerce Evolved

here is a live demo

http://templates-master.com/tshirt-magento-template.html


there are some nice example of magento shops in their blog as well from time to time:

Magento - Blog - Open Source eCommerce Evolved


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot. They offer very nice templates.


----------

